# Band saw boxes



## Kalai (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I decided that I would make something that did not involve the lathe so I went to my band saw and made some boxes.  I made these from some Milo driftwood that I got at the beach, Milo is a great wood to work with and I love the different colors you can get.  I hope you all enjoy the boxes.  Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are cool... not what I usually think of when I hear "band saw boxes".


----------

